# Cervelo S3 Olympic Edition (Pic inside)



## xjbaylor

I finally got around to snapping a pic of my Cervelo S3 because I was grabbing a photo of the Orbea that I am selling. I figured I would take the Cervelo as well and grab a picture. I went a little heavy-handed in PS because the background was both boring and distracting at the same time, and setting up the perfect shot wasn't in the cards as the wife was bored.

Anyway, here it is...

<a href="https://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa309/keithdbrown/?action=view&current=cervelo-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa309/keithdbrown/cervelo-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Basics:

Sram Red/Force/Rival Mix
3T Ergonova and Arx Team
Reynolds DV46cUL wheels
GP4000s Tires
Dura Ace 7900 Pedals
Specialized Toupe I just can't seem to get rid of...

Weight is right at 15lbs. I have parts at the house to get it to 14 again, but I am pretty happy as is, so I will probably just sell of the WW stuff and keep it the way it is...for now.


----------



## Doc1911

That is a beautiful bike. While I am sure she is a wonder to ride, the color scheme is great too. 

Let us know how the Reynolds work out (I am in the process of selecting a new set of wheels for purchase later on this year).


----------



## xjbaylor

Doc1911 said:


> That is a beautiful bike. While I am sure she is a wonder to ride, the color scheme is great too.
> 
> Let us know how the Reynolds work out (I am in the process of selecting a new set of wheels for purchase later on this year).


Thanks for the compliments. The Reynolds are great wheels. These in particular are the DV46cUL (46mm rim, clincher, ultralight) and they are truly fantastic. The main upside is that they are great for all conditions except 20+ mph wind. The rims weigh just 460g (wheelset weight came in at 1416g) so they are great for climbing and, being aero wheels, are great for flats too. I own Zipp 404 Firecrests, and I think I actually prefer the Reynolds. 

The only downside (IMO) is that they use nternal nipples, so truing the wheels is more difficult. That said, I have only trued them once in 1.5 years, so that isn't too big of an issue. I think that, with the entrance of Boyd, Williams and even Farsport the market for carbon wheels in changing for the better. Reynolds, Zipp, HED, Rolf, etc. offer amazing products, but I think the generic stuff is starting to catch up. Sure, it isn't at the bleeding edge of wheel technology, but for the average rider/racer, it is more than good enough. Team Exergy is running Williams wheels, and they seem to be perfectly happy with their performance.


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice look. Good use of color on components.


----------



## Rashadabd

How would you rate your S3 compared to an S5 (if you have ridden one)?


----------



## cantride55

Very nice, she's a looker. I think your bang on about the Reynolds 46's. I grabbed a pair awhile back and find them both stupid light (for clinchers) and great for eating road vibe.
The jury is still out on the hubs though. Well done matching the cable colours to the frame as well.


----------



## Doc1911

Thanks for the additional information about the Reynolds. I think that is the direction I will head ( and they seem to have a good warranty and a real crash replacement program) unless I have a custom set made (my LBS does customs, so ....).


----------



## xjbaylor

Rashadabd said:


> How would you rate your S3 compared to an S5 (if you have ridden one)?


I haven't done any more than a spin around a parking lot on the S5, so I don't think I can be of any help comparing the two. I will say I appreciate the improved ride quality over the S2, but don't feel any difference in perceived stiffness when I am hammering. It is the best of both worlds in that sense. Stiff for an aero bike, but with a reasonably comfortable ride.


----------



## xjbaylor

cantride55 said:


> Very nice, she's a looker. I think your bang on about the Reynolds 46's. I grabbed a pair awhile back and find them both stupid light (for clinchers) and great for eating road vibe.
> The jury is still out on the hubs though. Well done matching the cable colours to the frame as well.


The DV46 UL comes with the Reynolds DT240 hub, about which I have no complaints other than the bracing angle. They are still pretty stiff, so even that isn't a big deal in the particular wheelset. In fact, they are more stiff laterally than my Zipp 404's, which I can move into my brake pads on sprint.


----------



## xjbaylor

Doc1911 said:


> Thanks for the additional information about the Reynolds. I think that is the direction I will head ( and they seem to have a good warranty and a real crash replacement program) unless I have a custom set made (my LBS does customs, so ....).


Don't hesitate to look at Boyd's as well. Great price, a good product and a great crash replacement warranty. The only downside, IMO, is that Boyd requires that you use their included brakepad with the Carbon clinchers to maintain your warranty. Hopefully that will change with the next product release, but as for now...


----------



## cantride55

xjbaylor, are your hubs labled DT 240's? Mine aren't. They have the Reynolds logo. The website states they are and they look and sound the same as 240's.


----------



## Doc1911

Thanks for the additional information. I will definitely look into them. Tried out some Reynolds today - WOW !!!



xjbaylor said:


> Don't hesitate to look at Boyd's as well. Great price, a good product and a great crash replacement warranty. The only downside, IMO, is that Boyd requires that you use their included brakepad with the Carbon clinchers to maintain your warranty. Hopefully that will change with the next product release, but as for now...


----------



## xjbaylor

cantride55 said:


> xjbaylor, are your hubs labled DT 240's? Mine aren't. They have the Reynolds logo. The website states they are and they look and sound the same as 240's.


No, they are Reynolds labeled, but I have pulled the hubs apart and they are definitely star-ratchet DT's.


----------



## reig3

That bike is stunning!


----------



## cantride55

The reason I was wondering about the hubs is that I recently grabbed a set of Fastforward wheels. I was lead to believe that the hubs were DT 240's. They look and sound the same as the Reynolds hubs. However, the website indicated that the 240 hubs were an option, not standard. This got me curious about my DV46cUL's? 
As for the Olympic S3, there's a guy selling one in my area, built. He agreed to meet with me if it doesn't sell this w/e because I am only interested in the frameset. I like my 
S2 but find the seatstays a little rough no matter which wheels I put on it. Too early to say for sure but the Ffwd's seem to run well on the S2. My 404's....not so much.


----------



## RedNose44

Very nice bike!


----------



## NWS Alpine

cantride55 said:


> The reason I was wondering about the hubs is that I recently grabbed a set of Fastforward wheels. I was lead to believe that the hubs were DT 240's. They look and sound the same as the Reynolds hubs. However, the website indicated that the 240 hubs were an option, not standard. This got me curious about my DV46cUL's?
> As for the Olympic S3, there's a guy selling one in my area, built. He agreed to meet with me if it doesn't sell this w/e because I am only interested in the frameset. I like my
> S2 but find the seatstays a little rough no matter which wheels I put on it. Too early to say for sure but the Ffwd's seem to run well on the S2. My 404's....not so much.


I am not completely sure but remember when I was looking at wheels a while back the have DT internals but the hub bodies were Reynolds spec and not the same as the 240 body. Might help you find the correct answer.


----------



## Rashadabd

Anybody that rides a 54, there is a 2011 S3 Green Jersey version being auctioned at a pretty good price right now on ebay. Looks like it is in good condition and it closes in a few hours. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160838392719?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Comer

Nice bike, here is mine.


----------



## scottzj

I have 2 sets of Reynolds 32 and one set of the 46 and love them. I have never had any issues with them other than when I wrecked and it wasnt the wheels fault haha.


----------



## xjbaylor

scottzj said:


> I have 2 sets of Reynolds 32 and one set of the 46 and love them. I have never had any issues with them other than when I wrecked and it wasnt the wheels fault haha.


Yeah, the more I debate selling the Reynolds or the Zipps the more difficulty I have getting rid of the Reynolds. They have been good to me, and I can't imagine a better all around wheel, especially considering my areas idea of a climb is .5 miles at 7% or 2 miles at 3%.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

What about between Reynolds and Boyd?


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> What about between Reynolds and Boyd?


I don't have the Boyd's, but my guess is the Reynolds are _marginally_ better, while the Boyd's are a significantly better deal. As of this moment Boyd is requiring the use of their brake pads to maintain your warranty ONLY on the carbon clinchers. I know he is working to remedy this, and I know he is only doing it because he wants to ensure the safety and longevity of his product, but for now I would have trouble buying their carbon clincher personally. If you don't mind using their pads then go for it, I have heard nothing but good things from other riders using Boyd's clinchers.

For any other wheels (Vitesse, tubulars, etc.) they would be the first place I would turn. In fact, I have told Boyd via email that I am looking forward to their product announcements for 2013, as I am itching to sell my current wheels off to buy some Boyd's 38mm carbon clinchers.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I am just considering aluminum alloy wheels, thus the warranty limitation would not affect me if I went with Boyd. I'm still undecided as to which brand to purchase after researching for 1-1/2 months.


----------



## pReTeNd3r

Nice bike.... How much is the frame cost?


----------



## superflylondon

Both bikes are stunning! I love the paint jobs!


----------



## xjbaylor

pReTeNd3r said:


> Nice bike.... How much is the frame cost?


Originally, in 2009, they were $4,500.


----------



## Nob

Two bikes I would really like to own and more importantly ride..P3 and S3 with the Oly paint jobs. Love those bike's paint now. For some reason I didn't when they first came out. May be it is because the S5 colors are so ugly by comparison. Bet Cervelo is kicking themselves when the stealth black bikes are getting a ton of TV coverage at the Tour and no one can identify them on the screen. Dumb paint (or lack of paint) for the Tour.


----------



## MXL

I like the Olympic paint scheme.


----------



## smithers cycles

Sweet looking bike!!


----------



## xjbaylor

smithers cycles said:


> Sweet looking bike!!


Thanks. I finally got the replacement bike finished. Weighed just under 14 pounds before I threaded the pedals on. It took me forever to build it as I had to wait for a cable stop from Lapierre. The bike shipped new from the factory without one.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Man, you must be rich. Isn't this your 3rd bike? I know you sold your Olympics S2 but you still have your regular S2 and R3.


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Man, you must be rich. Isn't this your 3rd bike? I know you sold your Olympics S2 but you still have your regular S2 and R3.


I had the Olympic S3 which was replaced under warranty. I sold the warranty replacement S5 frame, banked half the money and used the other half to buy the Lapierre. I have never owned an S2 or an R3 and this is currently my only road bike.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

My mistake for mixing up the S3 for S2 and mixing up someone else who owned a R3 and S3. Sounds like you are done with Cervelo.


----------



## scottzj

Hey you can never have enough bikes. I am thinking about picking up a nice matte black carbon R3 frame to put all my Ultegra parts on from my Orbea crash. Then I will have 3 cervelo bikes hatha. And of course my super six, felt and giant.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I'm sure you wife willl be thrill that you will be adding another one to the stable.:-> Do you have a room converted into the bike lounge or are you using half of your garage?


----------



## scottzj

Actually Most of my bikes stay inside the house and out of the "elements" haha. My carbon MTB stays in garage only because its usually pretty dirty when finished riding. I have taken over our dining room table and area for all my bike stuff. The table consists of all my parts, helmets, extra items and glasses. Then have 5 bikes all the way around the table with one in the stand, one on trainer, wheels in wheel bags around the edge and bike shoes under table.
Oh not allowed to clutter up the 2 car garage and the 3rd car garage has the porsche, so not much room out there haha.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Geeesh. I suppose you eat dinner in the living room in front of the tv.


----------



## natedg200202

Horses for courses. I think that is one of Cervelo's most uninspiring paint-schemes. It's just me though.


----------

